# M.v. Wokingham



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

I'm hoping to make contact with any crew members of the WATTS, WATTS 'Wokingham' I sailed on her as R/O between August '56 and Jul '57 - Australian ports - Calcutta - Baltimore etc paid off Rotterdam.
Notable colour scheme lilac/white over the wall and Black funnel.
Great ship.

Best wishes,

Bob Hughes


----------



## Callum macrae (Feb 25, 2012)

*M.V.Wokingham*

I sailed on the Wokingham on her maiden voyage in 1953. She went light ship to Casablanca and loaded phosphates for Japan (Osaka). Then light ship to Cairns Australia where we loaded sugar for Montreal. These, of course were thedays before container ships and would spend up to two weeks in port. I have been looking for the shipyard model without success. She wss scrapped in India, I think. A great ship and I think the first tramp ship to give every crew member their own cabin.
.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Callum,
Good to hear from you - the Wokingham was my favourite ship by far in fact I've got a pic of her on my wall - got it from one of the ships photo libraries and had it retouched. Can't remember all details but I do recall Australian ports, Calcutta with grain, Beira for Baltimore with chrome ore etc. Met a young lady in Albany W. Oz who sent me an urgent collect phone call via Western Union onshore spent my last $5 fearing the worst - message 'Why haven't u written ?' - haven't got over it yet - that was 5 bottles of beer gone in Baltimore.

Happy crew and a great experience - we had the best of it in the M.N. at that time,
all the best,
Bob


----------

